# what breed in Tennessee



## diotec (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all,
I would like to buy two ewes for milk and meat. What do you recommend here in Tennessee. I have one acre lot with a large barn in the back.
Thanks
Sean


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm kinda bias to the Katahdins. Never delt with the milking end of it thou. I can tell you they do produce plenty of milk and are a meat sheep. Easy to care for too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the Icelandic is milk/meat

www.isbona.com/     ....a little info.


I think I'm going to check those out too!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Check out my sheep breed selector in my signature


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 6, 2013)

We, too, are very partial to Katahdins for all their many positive attributes.    We've raised them for about 25 years here in Tennessee.   In the beginning, we tried several different breeds and the Katahdins are the only breed that have lasted.  ;-)  This is definitely the breed for us.

They are disease and parasite resistance,  excellent mothers,  many have multiple births (1-4 lambs),  can be bred at different times of the year for lambs, wonderful conversion of grass to meat (don't have to be grain fed to grow out), can come in a variety of colors/markings and no shearing.  ;-)      They are easy to care for and low maintenance.  Even in the hot muggy Tennessee weather that can go from 20's one day to 80's the next.  Last summer temps were in the 110+ and the Katahdins did just fine.  Only lost one ewe and she was 16+ years old.  Pretty good longevity, we think.


One of the best milking breeds is the East Friesian.   We have placed a few Katahdins that were going to be milked, although we don't milk ours.  Years ago, when we wanted milk we had Nubian goats and they were excellent milkers.  Even the small children easily milked the Nubians.

Good luck in your search.  Welcome to the wonderful world of sheep.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 7, 2013)

I would recommend looking into Icelandics. They are a hardy primitive breed that is used for meat, milk, and wool (and they come in lots of colors!).

The Friesian and Friesian crosses are good milkers, but they require a lot more feed and they aren't as hardy against heat and parasites.

Icelandic lamb (the brown sheep in the background is also Icelandic)


----------

